# Show your love for Art & Lutherie Ami!



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

I love my Ami. It's my favorite guitar for jamming with friends. Small, stays in tune, sounds awesome. Friday night I jammed with a friend and he owns one as well and the two sounded great together. Years ago he tried my Ami and he bought a used one.

He put on silk & steel strings and now I might try them as well. Nice mellow sound, easy on the fingers.

How about everyone show their love for the Ami with a story or two here.

We played Wishlist by Pearl Jam, Never Ending Song Of Love by Delaney & Bonnie, Wagon Wheel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

That's odd, that no one has commented. Over the years I have read lots of peoples post/comments/suggestions about playing or owning an Ami. Lots of folks recommending them.

Yet no one comments. Interesting turn of events.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I love mine, I play it almost every day! I like it's small size, the sound, the feel and the finish.

Great guitar at a great price.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Missed this one the first time around. 

I've had a number of students buy them over the years, based on my recommendation. I've offered to buy them if they ever wanted to upgrade. So far no takers...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

I've had the same photgrapher for my kids Birthday photo's every year. She always comments on my Ami. This year when she came ( 2 weekends ago) she admired it again. When I told her they were reasonably priced for new and cheap for used she mentioned that she was going to keep an eye open on kijiji for one for her household.


----------



## xvirkanes (Feb 26, 2013)

wiley said:


> That's odd, that no one has commented. Over the years I have read lots of peoples post/comments/suggestions about playing or owning an Ami. Lots of folks recommending them.
> 
> Yet no one comments. Interesting turn of events.


I am personally a fan of Ami and I like it. People will know more about it soon and they may experience a new experience. I guess it sounded right. music instrument repair


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I tried a nylon string Ami a while back and was impressed with the sound, especially for the price. Really comfortable to play as well.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I missed this thread until today. I don't own one but have bought 3 of them - for all 3 of my kid, and they all love them. I get to pick on one occasionally, and likem as well. It really punches above its weight class, a nicely balanced great sounding guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's one of the great "sleeper" guitars on the market. So many of my students have had them that for a while they were the default purchase. They sound good, play well, look fine, and are something the owner can take pride in. Good bang for the buck all around. The side benefit for me is there are fewer instrument related issues, and at lesson time I'm not listening to a piece of crap.

My only criticism is the nut slots are sometimes cut too high, common enough in factory instruments, and easily solved, but it is a nuisance for me.

Throw one of these in a gigbag and you're ready.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

can't comment on the ami's, but i have an A&L cedar that i got as a wedding present and it's gone through hell and back and lived to tell the tale. it's my campfire guitar but it has a really comfortable feel to it. sounds a little muddy when compared to a solid wood guitar, but for a 300$ guitar it's exceeded all expectations. i lovingly abuse it confident that it will take the abuse. so far it hasn't let me down.


----------

